# Recruiting-Blood Test.



## b7197 (24 Apr 2013)

Here are some questions about the blood test

Q1. Should all over 40yrs old take blood test?

Q2. How do somebody who have not family doctor in Ontario take blood test?

Q3.Who will review the result once the blood test done, by a doctor or a medical technician at the CFRC?


----------



## DAA (24 Apr 2013)

Sorry but I don't understand just what you are asking?

Any Med Tech's in the house?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (24 Apr 2013)

I don't think that the application process involves a blood test. I've done the medical portion of my application and haven't had any mention of a blood test.


----------



## jwtg (24 Apr 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I don't think that the application process involves a blood test. I've done the medical portion of my application and haven't had any mention of a blood test.





			
				b7197 said:
			
		

> Here are some questions about the blood test
> 
> Q1. Should all over 40yrs old take blood test?
> 
> ...


Certain occupations (Aircrew at least) require blood tests.
Q1. No idea.
Q2. Walk-in medical clinic with a lab?  Plenty of those around.
Q3. Probably a medical officer, but I'm not positive.


----------



## secondchance (24 Apr 2013)

b7197 said:
			
		

> Here are some questions about the blood test
> 
> Q1. Should all over 40yrs old take blood test?
> 
> ...


A1. Yes
A2. Go to  any walk-in clinic
A3. Doctor  from walk clinic will review results and fill forms what you got at CFRFC. All papers (results and doctor's review ) you must return to CFRC.

P.S. I am doing this now, but in Quebec


----------



## secondchance (24 Apr 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> I don't think that the application process involves a blood test. I've done the medical portion of my application and haven't had any mention of a blood test.


For people over 40 there is blood test  (Lipid and Glucose level)and cardiogram


----------



## Medtech45 (24 Apr 2013)

Yes, we are the lucky ones that are over 40 and have to have blood, urine and ECG tests done as part of our medical. Lol


----------



## 26point2 (24 Apr 2013)

Just got the forms at my medical yesterday, luckily there was a cancellation with my family doctor Friday morning and I was squeezed in.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (24 Apr 2013)

I see. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## secondchance (24 Apr 2013)

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Yes, we are the lucky ones that are over 40 and have to have blood, urine and ECG tests done as part of our medical. Lol


Mine CFRC didn 't ask about urine.Did I miss something?


----------



## medicineman (25 Apr 2013)

secondchance said:
			
		

> Mine CFRC didn 't ask about urine.Did I miss something?



No.

MM


----------



## Medtech45 (26 Apr 2013)

Everyone is different. Family history and your own medical history will dictate what tests are required.


----------



## medicineman (26 Apr 2013)

There are actual standards required based on MOSID being applied for as well as age, that are dictated in Recruit Medical Orders and CF Medical Orders - those are what are followed.  Not long ago, they did away with routine urinalysis as part of the Recruit medical.

MM


----------

